#  Der kleine Patient >   Was gibt es noch für zahnende Kinder >

## Nicole

Nabend, ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich des Zahnen. Meine  :d_02baby_2:   bekommt die letzten 4 Backenzähne und ich muß sagen sie quält sich da voll mit,sie schläft sehr schlecht,wird oft wach  :k_crying:  dann. Ich finde Osanit,Dentinox,Virburcol und wie sie alle heißen helfen da nicht viel.Hab da noch nee Salbe komm aber grad nicht auf den Namen. Kennt jemand noch was anderes was auch hilft und wie lange dauert es bis so ein Backenzahn durch ist. Danke für Tipps.Ich :r_my_date_cut:   die Tage bis sie da sind. :Grin:   Lg Nicole

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Nicole 
Ich glaub da Hilft nur Geduld und viel Mutterliebe, vielleicht noch ein Beißring und Dentinox für die Nacht. 
Wünsche dir und deiner Tochter auf jeden Fall ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Hi Nicole 
ich fühle mit dir, kann dir aber nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. 
Ich hab mich die letzte Tage gewundert warum das Kind so unaustehlich ist, obwohl der letzte Infekt doch fast weg ist. 
Irgendwann machte es klickt warum die Finger so oft im Mund sind ... Backenzähne?! 
Also wenn es ganz schlimm kommt, mit der Unruhe oder Schmerzen (grad Nachts) geb ich auch schonmal Paracetamol oder Nurofen. 
vg sandra

----------


## carrie

Hi, das Problem kenn ich zu genüge meinen Kindern haben Chamomilla globuli geholfen.
Sogar meiner Freundin als sie ihren Weisheitszahn bekommen hat.
Wenns ganz arg war(nachts) dann hab ich auch schon mal ein Paedisupp (zäpfchen) gegeben.
Das ist Paracetamol mit einem Mittel zur Beruhigung kombiniert wie der Arzt mir sagte damit die Kinder schlafen können ,weil Paracetamol wohl sonst wach machen würde.
Wünsche Dir und deinem Kind alles Gute und das der Spuk bald vorbei ist.

----------


## Nicole

Hallo,
 @quaks:trotzdem Danke 
@ carrie: na dann werd ich die auch mal besorgen.Carrie hast du 2 Jungs :Smiley:  
Wenn Ja kennen wir uns glaub ich :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

Meinen 4 Kindern hat die Geduld meiner sehr sorgsamen Frau ausgereicht. 
Ihr sei gedankt dafür.
Ohne Mittelchen und so hat sie es fertig gebracht das meine Kidis
keine Probleme beim Zahnen hatten. 
Ich hab da dann immer gefrotzt das die ja auch die Zähne ihres
Vaters haben 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## baesle

Hallo, Chamomilla globuli find ich sehr gut hab zwar keine eigenen Kinder bin aber Tagesmutter. Und ich darf meinen Tageskinder keine Medikamente geben hab aber von den Eltern die Erlaubnis Globuli zu geben. Chamomilla globuli find ich gut da sie meines erachtens auch was bringen mir selbst haben die bei meinen WHZ auch geholfen. Allgemein halt ich von starken Medis beim zahnen wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss nicht so arg viel. Denke die kommen auch so, klar will man es den Kindern einfach machen und sie nicht leiden sehen aber denke auch nicht das es wirklichen schaden anrichtet wenn sie mal ein paar Tage schlecht gelaunt sind. Aber wie gesagt mit den Chamomilla globuli  hab ich seitdem ich sie kenne gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Was wir auch schon gemacht haben ist den Beißring ein paar Minuten ins Eisfach gelegt da freuen sich die kleinen auch drüber.

----------


## Petra24

Hallo, Nicole
Meine Kinder habe ich immer Osanit Globolis gegeben 8 Stck kann man jede 1/4 Std.  geben im akkuten zustand und die helfen wirklich gut. Die Umverpackung ist in orange- pink.  
Gruß Petra24

----------


## namenssuchende

hallo, wenn du hier noch ein mitglied bist. dann erzähl doch mal was du schlussendlich damals genommen hattest? oder hatte sie es dann so überstanden? 
mein kleiner hatte zur selben zeit die backenzähne, die kamen schon früh (alterstechnisch) und dauerten ca 6mon bis sie ganz durch waren. nun ist er 3 und keine probleme gehabt. nur die ersten schneidezähne damals
nun hab ich wieder einen kleinen, ma sehn was da wird

----------


## namenssuchende

> Das ist Paracetamol mit einem Mittel zur Beruhigung kombiniert wie der Arzt mir sagte damit die Kinder schlafen können ,weil Paracetamol wohl sonst wach machen würde.
> Wünsche Dir und deinem Kind alles Gute und das der Spuk bald vorbei ist.

 ich weis nicht genau, aber irgnedwie kann ich das garnicht bestätigen.... mein kleienr zahnt ohner erfolg sied 2einhalb monaten... wir drehen bald durch.  (man kann das zähnchen seid ende nov sehen, aber es will nciht durch)
habe heute aus zweistündlicher verzeiflung paracetamol zäpfchen gegeben und siehe da er schlief ein.... *endlich!*

----------

